# My Chick Inn



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a couple of you have chickens, so I wanted to share my new chicken coop. I am very proud of it. I gave my husband some ideas, and this is what he came up with - nothing like the ideas I gave him, he went beyond my expectations. Another great thing, is about 70 percent of the house is made from refurbished material.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW!!!! That is very impressive. Your husband is extremely talented.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nICE coop... how many chickens do you have???? 
we have 11 orpingtons and rocks 
I LOVE my chickens


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shalva said:


> nICE coop... how many chickens do you have????
> we have 11 orpingtons and rocks
> I LOVE my chickens


 
I have eight ( 2 Easter eggers, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Black Sex Link and 2 Polish crested ). They are only 3 months old, so at this point I think I might have two roosters, even though I was told they were pullets. I still want to get some Silkies.

I also have 6 ducks in another pen ( 2 Pekin, 2 Cayuga and 2 Swedish Blues ). The Pekins and Cayugas are 2 years old, and the Swedish Blues are 3 months.

I never thought I would enjoy having chickens and ducks as much as I do. The ducks are so comical, and I cannot believe how friendly and affectionate the chickens are. We raised them all in my garage with Brady and MacKenzie helping out. My dogs love them.

I saw your posts on the chicken forum about a month ago.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I have eight ( 2 Easter eggers, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Black Sex Link and 2 Polish crested ). They are only 3 months old, so at this point I think I might have two roosters, even though I was told they were pullets. I still want to get some Silkies.
> 
> I also have 6 ducks in another pen ( 2 Pekin, 2 Cayuga and 2 Swedish Blues ). The Pekins and Cayugas are 2 years old, and the Swedish Blues are 3 months.
> 
> ...


I had chickens when I was a kid and hated them but it was my fathers great idea and the coop was old and not really set up right and was far from the house with no running water etc.... I am going to visit a friend in spring so I can get a couple polish for yard decorations... the chickens are just so friendly and affectionate... all they want is to be with me so much that I can hardly walk in the chicken run... they crowd me... we are getting about 8 eggs a day right now and a friend of mine put a light in the coop for me so its set up right and its so easy to maintain.... I like the backyard chicken forum ... I was going to another but some of those folks were craaaaaazzzyyyyy but the backyard chicken folks seem relatively sane... but yeah I adore my chickens


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I do hope you told your husband it was more than "pretty good"!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

so cool!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That is the fanciest chicken coop I have ever seen! Your husband is so handy!
I have always wanted chickens scratchin and cluckin round the ol' homestead!  Very calming... until they SQUAWKKKK!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

That is very impressive! I wish I could have chickens. There is nothing like farm fresh eggs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is gorgeous, your chickens are living in the life of luxury. I bet they are some very happy chickens. 

Your husband is extremely talented. I think it's great he used recycled materials. I've had my DH make a few things for me also using almost all recycle materials.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> I do hope you told your husband it was more than "pretty good"!


 
You have me on the floor laughing!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Pammie said:


> That is the fanciest chicken coop I have ever seen! Your husband is so handy!
> I have always wanted chickens scratchin and cluckin round the ol' homestead!  Very calming... until they SQUAWKKKK!!!


My chickens are actually very quiet, now my female ducks, they are LOUD.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm impressed, especially with the front porch. The little windows, doors, and railings. Excellent job!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> I do hope you told your husband it was more than "pretty good"!





cubbysan said:


> You have me on the floor laughing!


 
Whenever my DH does something or makes something I want, I have to make a HUGE DEAL out of it, almost to the point of doing Back Flips, or I might as well have said pretty good. He's a Midwestern too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> That is very impressive! I wish I could have chickens. There is nothing like farm fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
There is a big movement right now towards Backyard Chickens. A lot of cities are starting to change their zoning to allow a couple hens in neighborhood back yards. We are agricultural, so we are allowed to have them. I know my city recently posted an article that they are paying attention to how many people are calling up asking about having chickens in residential areas. They said if there is enough of a response, they will revisit the laws. Then people will just have to worry about the HOAs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> I'm impressed, especially with the front porch. The little windows, doors, and railings. Excellent job!


The detailing on it is very amazing, I am really impressed. 

I can tell he put in a lot of time and effort on it. It must have been a labor of love just for you Cubbysan.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic job!



cubbysan said:


> There is a big movement right now towards Backyard Chickens. A lot of cities are starting to change their zoning to allow a couple hens in neighborhood back yards.


I was pleasantly suprised to find out that I can have up to 12 chickens here in my town in suburban Boston. Roosters not so much, but chickens are a go!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I miss my chickens. I loved them all. Especially the silkies. Loved hearing them talk to each other in the barn. I didn't much care for the roosters as they always came after me and tried to kill me.. Ha Ha.. They were mean little buggers though. Beautiful but mean..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That is without doubt the finest chicken Inn that I've ever seen!! It should be on the cover of a magazine!!
I am impressed!!! (the chickens need a maid for something that fancy)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Whenever my DH does something or makes something I want, I have to make a HUGE DEAL out of it, almost to the point of doing Back Flips, or I might as well have said pretty good. He's a Midwestern too.


 
Yes, we really did make a BIG DEAL out of this because he tells his customers that I don't realize how fortunate I am having a husband as a carpenter. In my last house, almost nothing got done until we were ready to sell the house, then my house became the house I always wanted. I was only able to enjoy my beautiful new kitchen and bathroom for about a month. How does the saying go, the cobbler's kids never have shoes?

He designed it to bring a little of New England into our backyard and to make it fun for my 9 year old daughter to take care of the chickens. Rigth now all her friends are very jealous. It has been her project, and she is definitely the "mommy" of the chickens. Can't wait for the eggs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Yes, we really did make a BIG DEAL out of this because he tells his customers that I don't realize how fortunate I am having a husband as a carpenter. In my last house, almost nothing got done until we were ready to sell the house, then my house became the house I always wanted. I was only able to enjoy my beautiful new kitchen and bathroom for about a month. How does the saying go, the cobbler's kids never have shoes?
> 
> He designed it to bring a little of New England into our backyard and to make it fun for my 9 year old daughter to take care of the chickens. Rigth now all her friends are very jealous. It has been her project, and she is definitely the "mommy" of the chickens. Can't wait for the eggs!


That sounds way too familiar, it's the same way in my household and it drives me totally crazy even after all these years. I should be use to it by now.

I bet your daughter's friends are jealous, I've never seen such a fantastic hen house, it's awesome. 

Just think, this could be a new opportunity for your DH, custom built Hen Houses, actually like your term better, Chick Inn, to your specifications.......


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gosh,I have loads of chicken(30) ducks(20),Geese(5) cos they are the guard dogs of the coop and 4 large wabbits and 2 dwarfs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

HovawartMom said:


> Gosh,I have loads of chicken(30) ducks(20),Geese(5) cos they are the guard dogs of the coop and 4 large wabbits and 2 dwarfs.


Wow, you must get tons of eggs. I hear geese are awesome.

I also have a Holland Lop bunny but he stays indoors.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How fabulous is that???!!! That is one fancy-dancy, Cape-style coop! Love it!


----------

